# Rimadyl



## Dak

Folks,

I know there are possible side effects from the use of this medicine. However, I have a young French Brittany with hip/arthritis problems. Was wondering if any of you have used rimadyl on your dogs and what success you've had. Thanks much for info.

:beer:


----------



## Mac

My dog had shoulder surgery and was prescribed Rimydal for a couple of weeks. No side effects noted here.

With the issues with Rhymidal, I really don't think they can predict what dogs it will have an adverse effect. Just one of those risks....I don't believe if vets really thought it was that bad if they would continue prescribing it.


----------



## jkolson

I've got a Golden Retriever with hip problems that was on Rimadyl. You have to have blood work done once a year to check liver function. 
Mine was on Rimadyl (75 mg daily) and an Adequan shot (1.5 cc) per month for about 1 1/2 years, until I talked to another vet. Quit the Rimadyl with no obvious limping/discomfort and went with just the Adequan shot. Don't know if you can do the same, but it's worth asking.


----------



## roostman

I have a lab thats fiftheen and was on Rimydal for a winter a couple years back when we still hunted her, she had bone spurs in the back and was stiff pretty much all over. The Rimydal was a life saver that winter, I was so close to putting here down before she went on it, now she's retired from hunting and off the Rimydal and she acts like she's never felt better. The only side effect I seen was she drank more water while on it, other then that nothing. I would definely recommand it.


----------



## Dak

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## fishless

I also had a dog on rimadyl, I would (pill her up) the day before, during, and the day after a hunt. The stuff really works good, and she had no side effects. I also fed my dog glucosomine daily this also proved fairly effective in helping her get a round on a daily basis. I also did the injections for awhile this helped some but not a whole lot for my dog.


----------



## Bobm

rimadyl be itself can be dangerous, rimadyl combined with a steriod killed the best dog I ever owned a few months ago.

The combination was incorrectly given to my dog by our vet ( ex vet).


----------



## fishless

Sorry about your dog Bob


----------



## Dak

Bobm,

Yes I know there is a significant danger with the Rimadyl. I just need to do something to help her out...but don't want to make things worse. If we started rimadyl now it would be a life long thing for her which would probably lead to some side effects eventually if not right away. She takes glucosamine daily now and that has helped some. The adequan sounds promising.


----------



## JustAnotherDog

Take a look at MicroLactin - we got ours from Swanson Vitamins in Fargo.

It is similar to Glucosamine - it takes awhile to build up in the system but we were able to cut way back on the rimadyl when we gave it to one of the hounds with an arthritic hip.


----------



## riley

I had a yellow lab diagnosed with severe hip displyasia at age 2 1/2. She had rimdayl twice a day for about 7 years with an adequan shot once a month until her death. The rimadyl damaged her liver and kidneys and was eventually the cause of her death. There is a drug called Metacam that we switched to the last year and a half of her life and it was wonderful without the awful side effects of the rimadyl. The side effects of rimdayl are long term. Metacam is also a once a day medication.


----------



## Dak

Thanks for the info. I'll look into it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I have a 6 year old English Setter that was diognosed with cancer two years ago. The doc told us that she had about a month to live. He told us to let her keep doing what she has been doing until she gets to sick, then consider putting her down. I imediatly got another setter fearing that i would be w/o dog for a year. The doc gave us Rymadyl to give her when she was having bad days. We never had to give her any, we kept using her hunting because she never showed any signs of slowing down. We give her half a pill before the hunt and half after. She is still hunting up until the close of season and still strong. 
Crazy how with no treatment she is still alive. She hunts harder than any dog I have hunted behind. I would say that it is good medicine, it helps her recover after a hunt and she is ready the next day.

She has a growth about a foot long and 4 in wide on her belly. It has stayed the same size for a year now. Crazy how tough a dog can be.


----------



## Bobm

Your dog would be a good candidate for this heres what I do when I have aadog that get diagnosed with cancer

Buy the following Vitamins and supplements

E 400 iu 
B complex 
C 1000mg 
A 10,000 iu 
Zinc 50 mg 
Co Q10 150 mg 
Fish oil 1000mg 
selinium 200 mcg 
Quercetin 800 mg combined with Bromelain 200mg 
Proanthocyanidin 100mg 
calcium250mg and magnesium 155 mg combined

Purchase them at your local GNC or what ever good health food store is in your area

Buy as many of these in capsule form as possible so you can just open the capsules, then buy a case of canned dog food ( I buy mine at Sams club)

Place one can of food in your wifes blender and empty the contents of the capsules in it then get two spoons and crush the pills that are not capsules and dump them in also ( if you rock the spoons softly it works best when crushing pills to powder rather than just applying a lot of pressure which tends to make them pop out of between the spoons).

Next take a small sissors and open the vit A,E, and fish oil liquid capsules and pour the ingredients in. I feed the dog the capsule skins manually, but that not necessary they just beg for them because of the oil I guess.

Liquify the mixture and feed it once a day to your dog. You should see a big improvement in about two weeks. ( for tumors I do this twice daily for the first 10 days)

This is a wide spectrum antioxidant mix that I have successfully used to cure three dogs of cancerous tumors ( they went away in just about a week to ten days). All three dogs lived years after the treatment one is still hunting with me and is laying at my feet as I type this. Current veterinary medicine offers little help for cancerous tumors in dogs.

The bottom line is the body cures itself and this concoction provides it with the fuel needed to do so. I'm not making any guarantees but it has worked on two of my dogs and one of my friends all of which the vets told us would die soon and lived many heathly years after.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thank you very much!

I think I was reading that right.. did you say the growth will go away? Or that the symptoms will just go away?

That is really good to hear this has worked for you. It is worth a shot I will be at GNC within the week.

That would be really nice to have the growth go away, because it taers everyone up that pets her when they feel it. It doesnt seem to bother her but it would be nice to get rid of.

Thanks again! Great advise


----------



## Bobm

Tumors are unpredictable but the ones my dog had have dissappeared, your giving the dog the nutirients it needs to help its own body fight the disease.

SO far its worked for my dogs but I'm relealistic about it I'm certain it doesn't work for all cancers. When you consider you can buy all of it for the price of a trip to the vet and its not goign to do any harm to me its money well spent.

Let me know how it turns out.

The person that told me to do this years ago also told me thee are the two key ingredients in the mix although all are necessary

Quercetin 800 mg combined with Bromelain 200mg 
Proanthocyanidin 100mg


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Alright thank you, I just want to make sure i am reading this right. Take all of the vit. you stated and put them in food once or twice daily, and feed that about 14 days.

Or in other words get enough vit. for about 28 doses times the amount you have stated on your post. I just want to make sure i get this right before i start the treatment. She loves eating peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. I got this advise from a dog trainer, that this is a good form of energy when hunting. 
Do you think this would be a good place to put the vit? I think it would be really easy to disguse them in the jelly. Just let me know what you think.

I really thank you for taking your time to give me this advise if it works I will owe you. I think a pheasant hunt togather is in order!


----------



## Bobm

I used the blender and the canned dog food because the dogs in question all had tumors of the neck and thoat and couldn't eat regular food in each case the vet gave them less than a month to live. I think the liquified form is probably more digestable although its a pain to do.

In two of the dogs I saw results in just a couple weeks, one of those the tumor was almost gone in about 5 days. The third dog took four or five weeks. I would keep up the high dose for a month or more if I didn't see results right away. I kept them on it for about six weeks total afer the tumors disappeared just to make sure. I then I dropped to a multivitamin and the two items I mentioned above in pill form down their throats. I kept them on these longer because they were the primary antitumors agents according to the guy that recommended this treatment.

I now just give them a multivitamin and 2000 mg of fish oil daily.

I read up on it before hand and literature supported it, so I did it and was glad I did.

I think liquified meat products are probably more digestable to a dog I would do the peanut butter part if the tumor goes down and you get to the maintenance part of it.

The key is that these vitamins and antioxidants are more readily assimilated when eaten with a fatty food like meat. With my first dog I added water about half a can to the can of meaty dog food it was like soup but she was pretty dehydrated when I started this the first time

I hope it works as well for you as it did for me, you owe me nothing either way take good care of your dog

In each case my vet was amazed and he told me that he now reccomends this although he wont go as far as to say its acure for cancers.
I think it just helps the dogs body fight the disease and dogs are pretty tough critters so little help can sway the balance in their favor.

You have nothing to lose its really not that expensive.

And I gave the dog the dose twice daily the first two weeks


----------

